#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [日式妖怪]妖怪全集

## 諾藍

日本妖怪全集
有日本現在大家比較知道的妖怪...

但是都是日文看不懂....

有興趣或看的懂得可以看看...

日本妖怪全集(可愛風)
適合10歲以下小獸觀看的妖怪介紹...

畫風可愛...

不易驚嚇到小獸們...

一樣全日文介紹...

有常見的牛鬼、犬神、青牛、八岐大蛇、魍魎、風神、雷神、河童、骨女...等的介紹

----------


## 狼佐

我看到安倍晴明也被列為妖怪了XDDD
原來在日本白虎是妖怪啊
九尾狐的分佈地在中國跟日本呢

麒麟、龍、犬神等神獸也被列為妖怪XD

我好像看到好多狐狸變成的妖怪

----------


## 獠也

點了幾個妖怪...
後來把鼠標移到妖怪的圖上時...
*圖片放大了!!!*
呼呼~
真是嚇到我了...XD
幼兒版的很可愛~
話說...
晴明不是很偉大的陰陽師嗎??OWO
與妖怪作戰的晴明...
死後被列為妖怪了XD

----------


## 迷思

地獄少女裡的那三位都在(骨女、一目連、輪入道)，
不過一目連實在和卡通的差很多。

一開始看真的會嚇到，
網頁背景很陰森的說。
不過到後來開始覺得有點有趣，
還覺得每位妖怪都蠻有特色的。

但是啊，看久了還是覺得有點不舒服。

----------


## 卡賓

這些資料真是玲瑯滿目令我大開眼界。
一直以來把某些怪物當成神，而有些神當神怪物，傻傻分不清楚。
感謝樓主的分享，除了可以釐清種類還可以拿來當作繪畫的素材。

----------


## 大神狼兒

妖怪少爺有的好像都佔大部份了0v0...

地獄少女還好吧...？

還是說恐怖的東西我看習慣了這樣...＠v＠？

我很喜歡愛問別人說要不要死一遍看看的說~v~...

----------

